# Request for info: 3-D Lenticular DVD covers



## Richard W. Haines (Jul 9, 2007)

I'm interested in making a 3-D Lenticular DVD cover. Does anyone
have any contacts or has experience making them that could share
it? They seem to be very popular now and I see many DVDs with
them in Wal-mart and other discount stores. A good marketing gimmick.
Almost makes me want to buy another copy of the DVD, just for the
cover. 

Many thanks.


----------



## Harpmaker (Oct 28, 2007)

It seems a number of businesses will make prints for you, but they are not cheap (at least for my wallet). It also doesn't appear to be something you can make at home. It's a neat idea though!

A good article on the process itself can be found at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lenticular_printing

Just enter "3-D Lenticular" in a search engine and you will get lots of sites to peruse.


----------

